# Dog ripped open a pad



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Took my 10 month old lab for a run saturday morning and as I was getting him into the vehicle i noticed he was bleeding from his front leg. Got home and looked into it and his middle pad is ripped from the front to about half ways back. Immediately cleaned it out so it doesnt get infected and have put some antibiotic ointment on it and covered it with gauze. Anybody have this happen before, what did you do to help the healing process. He doesnt seem to be in a whole lot of pain as he can still get up and walk on it to get food/water. But, I understand he will have to stay off of his feet for awhile until it heals. Any other suggestions.

Also, it seems as to have already started getting the pad like cover on it. He has a "flap" that i didnt know whether i should cut off or leave it on. Im thinking now that i could cut it off but am not sure.


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

same thing happend with my dog the other day. if you take them out on gravel or any other hard surfaces besides concrete if thats what shes used to, it will just rip them pads away. i just poured peroxide on her foot and let come inside. that was 6 days ago, and no she is up and runnin in the back yard like nothin even happened


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

A dog boot may help keep the bandage clean. dogbooties.com has them cheap. It will probably be healed by the time you get them. I always keep a set in my vest in case of a cut when we're away from the truck.

Brian


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

As long as you keep it clean and or use some of that liquid bandage he should be fine. For preventitive care I use a product called tuf foot, I have not had a problem like that since, I even use it on my self!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

EMT gel will work too.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

One thing that helped me when my shorthair ripped open a pad shortly before a hunting trip was super glue. Providing the cut isn't too deep or long, wait till initial bleeding has stopped ( a day or two) and is starting to scab over, then you can use super glue to hold the two ends together. use sparingly and hold the two halves together till the glue takes hold. This does a fair job at preventing the tear from opening again and possibly tearing further. You still may want to bandage and or boot the dog for a while though. The super glue seems to hold very well and depending how active the dog is will dictate whether another application is needed.


----------

